# Maltese Standards



## Silverstardust (Aug 30, 2004)

*My little girl Sheila is as far as I know 100% maltese...







Her skin has light brown or should I say beige spots...







I see them at different area on her body;  belly, ears, back, tip of her tail which makes me wander...







She is all white no shading what so ever on her fur...














So is this normal to have all these spots for a little white maltese dog... <_< I want to make sure it is not a skin condition...







She is the greatest babe







Please enlighten me














*


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

The skin spots are normal. Lexi has them too. I only really notice them when she is wet or if she is laying on her back and I can she her belly. It is so cute it has these little spot all over it. Very cute!


----------



## Caesar's Mommie (Apr 8, 2004)

Yes its normal, Caesar has them too. I read somewhere it is a sign of good pigmentation, not sure how true that is or isnt though.


----------



## Elegant (Jul 17, 2004)

Chanel has pink skin, but on the top of her back, near the nape of her neck and towards the middle of her back she has some light brown spots...I think I read somewhere that they are due to the sun...I guess like freckles.

~Elegant


----------



## doctorcathy (May 17, 2004)

sprite looks like a cow when she's wet-----and she likes to eat grass!


----------



## Mystify79 (Apr 6, 2004)

Tuffy has a few brown spots around his muzzle, so I try not to let groomers shave him around there because the brown shows through and he looks dirty.. I think he has a few on his skin, but his hair is so long right now that I can't tell for sure.


----------



## Guest (Sep 25, 2004)

Lacey has them too. The ones on her stomach are so cute! She has a few on her back and when she is wet she looks like a cow.


----------



## Silverstardust (Aug 30, 2004)

*Thank You All 
I am glad to read that Sheila is not alone and that it is a normal pigmentation. I also find it quite cute...







It reminds me of the Hairless Crested dog which I adore...  I can now stop worrying as it is not a skin problem...  Thank You for reassuring me.







*


----------



## doctorcathy (May 17, 2004)

i totally didnt know how much a chinese crested dog looks soooo much like a maltese. i'm still glad i got a maltese though....







i think they look more puppy-like with their ears down, you know?


----------



## Brit'sMom (Aug 18, 2004)

POO! Brit'ny doesn't have any spots.... shes as pink as a pig!

Hope that doesn't mean anything bad....


----------



## denise&chico (Oct 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Brit'sMom_@Oct 2 2004, 06:25 PM
> *POO!  Brit'ny doesn't have any spots.... shes as pink as a pig!
> 
> Hope that doesn't mean anything bad....
> ...


[/QUOTE]
chico has some tan spots too







~ Denise


----------



## saltymalty (Sep 14, 2004)

Our pup's ears are a bit "lemon" and she has a few tan spots on her belly. The kids got a kick out of being able to see her belly-button. It is not herniated (I had a cat with one, so I know how they look) it's just that the hair hadn't really grown much on her belly yet. You could see little faint freckles on her tummy. Hey, there's an idea for a name...Spot. We still haven't agreed yet.


----------



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)

Kodie is as pink as a pig too, Brit'sMom!


----------

